# Are You A Gymaholic?



## OMNIFEX (May 6, 2004)

I'm a Gymaholic, and, proud to say it  

I workout 6 days a week. 

I feel great once I leave the gym.

I don't need to show nor swipe my id card
for the whole gym faculty knows me.

I sleep better once I go to the gym.

I wake up energetic due to gym.

I won't even mention how the gym has improved
my sex life   (Talking to my girlfriend.. "What do
you mean you're tired?? We have 3 more sets to go  )

I like feeling sore on my sixth day at the gym

I love the pump I get when working out in the gym.


I just like the gym dammit!!!   

Any other gymaholics out there?


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by OMNIFEX *_
> Any other gymaholics out there?


----------



## CowPimp (May 6, 2004)

Well, I don't have a gym membership, but I workout 6 days per week: 4 days of lifting and 2 days of cardio.  I usually workout enough that I'm too damned sore to do an exercise on my off day even if I wanted to.


----------



## Flex (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by OMNIFEX *_
> I feel great once I leave the gym.
> 
> I sleep better once I go to the gym.
> ...


----------



## JoeyM (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by OMNIFEX *_
> I'm a Gymaholic, and, proud to say it
> 
> I workout 6 days a week.
> ...



Everything you just said is the same way I would have put it   It has actually changed my life and I'm a better person for it. Nothing beats that feeling of busting your ass day in day out and then seeing the results and watching yourself transform. 

I am a gymaholic and I'm proud of it


----------



## Paynne (May 7, 2004)

I was sitting in the docs office with 5 stitches in my face from having some skin cancer removed.  He had cauterized the area (ever had a blow torch used on your face?).  And there was my sorry arse arguing over the "no heavy lifting for a week" requirement.  The nurse was like "can you handle it?" I said "No I might make it 3 days but not a week".  Pathetic I know.  Of course I didn't really feel like being seen in public after all when I ended up with a swollen black eye


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 7, 2004)

I don't consider myself a "gymaholic", I am an "exerciseaholic."  Whether it's working out, riding my bike, skiing, snowboarding, whatever, I am happiest when active.    If I go two days without doing anything, I get cranky and irritable.


----------



## Art (May 7, 2004)

Yep, I probably go too often.
If I think I'm pushing it too hard then I just have a slack day on cardio machines.
Art.


----------



## Akateros (May 7, 2004)

I'm in the 12-step program.


----------



## CowPimp (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I don't consider myself a "gymaholic", I am an "exerciseaholic."  Whether it's working out, riding my bike, skiing, snowboarding, whatever, I am happiest when active.    If I go two days without doing anything, I get cranky and irritable.



I feel that.  During my off weeks I always get really anxious, even more than I am naturally.  I just have to focus on how energized my workout will be when I come back completely fresh from a week of rest.


----------



## stencil (May 7, 2004)

Guilty as charged.

The fact that I spend at least a few minutes every day checking these and other fitness boards, updating my journal, etc. is pretty emblematic.


----------



## aztecwolf (May 9, 2004)

gym rat till i die dude, i am seriously very cranky if i don't do some form of physical activity in a day, be it weights, cardio, sports, or other


----------



## BobtheBuilder (May 21, 2004)

Dude, how do you heal going six days a week.  Don't your sore muscles overlap?  (inadvertantly working sore muscles)


----------



## scassell (Sep 22, 2010)

*gymaholic*

i am interested in speaking with you for a story on wcbs. please contact me.  thanks


----------



## scassell (Sep 22, 2010)

would you like to share your story with wcbs?  we would like to hear from you, please get in touch via this post. thanks


----------



## vortrit (Sep 22, 2010)

Actually my favorite gym closed down. I really need to find a new one, but need to find a new job first. There are still 2 or 3 more gyms in town, but I'm mostly just doing bodyweight stuff and Mountain Biking.


----------



## MDR (Sep 22, 2010)

After 30 years of training, I can't really deny it.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 22, 2010)

MDR said:


> After 30 years of training, I can't really deny it.



Deny what?


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 23, 2010)

4 days a week maybe 5 pending my daily schedule. Did squats for the first time in 15-20 years, felt good until my hammys started tightening up. Did squats on the smith machine, because I'm new at this and did'nt have a spotter. 225lbs/10x/4sets, 315lbs/5x/4sets and then 225lbs/5x/2sets. Will work on my form and slowly move to free weight squats. But I can hardly walk today, damn my hammys are tight.


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 23, 2010)

had an interesting conversation with a friend at the gym yesterday. I mentioned that I'm considering gear and he was against it for the health reasons and he did'nt think I needed it and that I looked good the way I am. I told him I really want to bulk up and get more thickness overall. At my measurements I see shorter guys with the thickness I want. He said I'm good, that I'm one of the biggest guys in the gym and others say I'm a monster on the weights. I told him everyday I look in the mirror I see that skinny guy from a year ago and it bugs me. He said my problem was all mental not physical. Hmm any opinions on this? Guess it is how I see myself that keeps me in the gym.


----------



## fraseram (Sep 23, 2010)

I totally am a gym rat LOL I am that person beating down the door after my rest periods going YEAH !!!!!!!!! after surgery on my hip I am prob the only person in the world to figure out how to walk on the treadmill with crutches (not to mention the crutched laps around my livingroom/kitchen)and brought my walker into the hot yoga room LOL


----------



## MDR (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Deny what?



That I'm a gymaholic.  Wasn't that the question?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

MDR said:


> That I'm a gymaholic.  Wasn't that the question?



Yes.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> I get cranky and irritable.



Maybe some Midol will help.


----------



## MDR (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Yes.



OK.  Just checking.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 23, 2010)

*COUGH*  six year old thread.... *COUGH*


----------



## nova1970sb (Sep 23, 2010)

i'm addicted to gymahol


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm quite the opposite.  I usually don't look forward to the gym.  After being consistent for nearly a decade, its lost its luster.  Not to mention I usually break my body for 30-45 minutes while I'm there.


----------



## MDR (Sep 23, 2010)

Phineas said:


> *COUGH*  six year old thread.... *COUGH*



Ah shit.  I got caught up in another one.  You'd think I'd learn.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

MDR said:


> Ah shit.  I got caught up in another one.  You'd think I'd learn.



Yeah, but who cares. 

We laughed... 

We Cried...

We posted in a six year old thread...

Good times!


----------



## iceman816 (Sep 23, 2010)

Same here i've been working out for so long now (about 6 years) and still enjoy it and made it part of my life so much...
If i miss a session i get a feeling like ...Umm sort of like when youve just relised you've forgoten to brush your teeth or fogot to put your shoes on...haha it's weird


----------



## sjlouisbiz (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah Gym Rat , sad part is I know I need rest to help with my muscle gains


----------

